# Best goat breed by milk production and taste



## creakingpinesfarm

I am thinking about getting a full size dairy goat and was wondering which ones have good milk production and milk taste. 
Thanks


----------



## xymenah

Toggenburg: They can produce allot of milk. It is not uncommon to find a two gallon a day milker. However many have bad tasting milk so you have to be very careful about buying one. 
Alpine: They are a pretty good milker it varies allot on the breeding but their milk can taste really good. Some taste like Toggs but not that many. 
Nubian: They produce a little less on average but its very sweet good tasting milk. You also have the meat option with them which can be a plus.
Saanen: Their milk in normally a lower in butterfat milk but they produce allot and that's always good.
LaMancha: They can differ in production depending on breeding but normally produce a sweet good tasting milk. (my personal choice)


----------



## goatnutty

Everone had different preferences as to the taste that they prefer...http://www.ansc.purdue.edu/goat/factsheet/breeds.htm has some production numbers and the basics of the breeds.


----------



## xymenah

I have never been around Oberhasli's so I have no comment on them completely forgot.


----------



## goatnutty

Obers in my experience are sweet and adorable, I thought about getting into them but there just wasn't that many around here..


----------



## JessaLynn

It really varies like stated already.Our Alpines have wonderful tasting milk and produce nearly 2 gallons..good genetics  I don't like thick milk so anything with a higher butterfat would not do for me.We had Nubians before and I just didn't care for the milk..made good soap though


----------



## goathiker

My Oberhasli gives about a gallon and a quart daily on her second lactation. This is with her kid on her. I will get a better estimate next year as we are pulling kids.. 
She is very sweet and gentle, loves her people and her neck scritches. Her milk is very sweet and nice. It is the prefered drinking milk. Her milkfat content seems to be about the same as whole cows milk.


----------



## milk and honey

I have nigerians..and the milk is Great! ..but I have heard that lamanchas are super sweet and friendly. As stated, I think it's important to taste the milk before you buy (something I never did, but I got lucky!)


----------



## KW Farms

A lot of it isn't based on breeds, but on genetics, diet, and health. Each breed is a little different, i'd do research on the different breeds and find out what will work best for YOU then research into high production bloodlines within that breed depending on what you are looking for. We all have our favorites, but I wouldn't say one dairy breed is better than the next for taste or production.


----------



## creakingpinesfarm

Thanks for the opinions. We want something that produces a bit more than Nigerians. I am going to try to find some local breeders and talk to them.


----------



## Itchysmom

I do not know about the other dairy breeds, but I love my Saanens! In full production I can get a bit over a 1/2 gallon a day on one milking. And that is with twins on her! The milk is sweet and very good tasting. Not alot of butterfat tho if that is what you want also. I have a Saanen/Nubian cross that I am looking forward to her coming into milk. I am hoping for a bit more butterfat from her.

I have learned from here tho that you need to make sure you have good milking lines. My Saanens are from great milking lines. Just because the breed is dairy, doesn't mean you will get alot of milk. Look at the lines, both the sire and the dams side!


----------



## Hobbyfarmer

You've gotten some great replies so far. I'm very new but wanted to add something. The milk's taste is definitely affected by proper sanitation and cooling technique. After the first day I thought my doe had off/goaty milk but it turns out it was how I was handling it  Thanks to wonderful advice from The Goat Spot I was able to solve the problem and her milk tastes great :leap: Dairy goats are a huge commitment but so worth it.


----------

